# Grouper in Pensacola Bay



## Monarch Captain (Jan 28, 2008)

I see in the reports that people are catching Grouper in the Bay using live finger mullet.



Where do you find finger mullet this time of year, and how do you rig them for bottom fishing?


----------



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

i havent seen alot of finger mullet lately, but if you get on a grouper hole, anything live will work. i have even caught keepers on bull minnows while flounder fishing the bay.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

look for mullet in the backs of the canals and bayous right now. I found a few mullet yesterday and went looking for grouper. Good Luck. We didnt get a bite drifting along the old cc stationare offt pickens. I hada couplegood holes in the bay for grouper before Ivan but I havent been able to find much since then.


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

Give Capt Wes a call... He will show you all you need to know...850-982-7858 ... There is plenty of people on here to vouch for that...


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I would have to agree with Dusty and get up with Capt.Wes. Searching the bay for grouper could take months if not years to know where they hang unless you happen to be one of the lucky few.


----------

